# Website for identifying silver content in coins



## munchies (Jul 7, 2011)

http://en.numista.com/index.mobile.php

I don't know if this has been mentioned on here before, nothing came up on search function.
I find this a great little website for researching silver content in coins.
I frequently buy "job lots" of old coins from fleabay and this site has come in handy many times in helping me determine my max bid (80% of spot).


----------



## Claudie (Jul 7, 2011)

That site asks me to sign in. The site I use is http://www.coinflation.com/silver_coin_values.html


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 7, 2011)

This one is good also;
http://www.silverrecyclers.com/

Jim


----------



## element47 (Jul 7, 2011)

Usually I just google something like "composition 1964 Greece 30 drachma"


----------



## munchies (Jul 7, 2011)

Claudie said:


> That site asks me to sign in. The site I use is http://www.coinflation.com/silver_coin_values.html



Hmm strange, I went to both the mobile site and the classic site, neither asks for me to sign in or register.
The problem with coinflation and silverrecyclers for me is that it only has a limited database of world coins.
The one I posted has a huge worldwide database, which is great for me as I find the best bargains I've had are buying non-US, Canadian, Mexican, Australian and UK coins.


----------



## Claudie (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not sure why some site let some people view them and restrict others. Must be that censorship thing I keep hearing about.... :|


----------

